# FCs erstellen / baustein



## waldy (24 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte neue Thread machen, damit kann man nur erst eine Aufgabe  machen, eine Baustein bauen. Ganz einfachste, z.B. mit zwei In eingänge und einem Ausgang. Damit kann man erst verstehen , wie mus man in S7 Programm Baustein Richitg erzeugen .

Und ich möchte hier fragen :
- welche genau Schritte muss man das machen, damit kann man neue Baustein machen
- was mus man in OB1 schreiben
- muss man in FC1 oder wo In eingänge und ausgänge schreiben
- und alle weitere Sache , für Baustein erzeugung.


gruß waldy


----------



## crash (25 September 2008)

In der Dokumentation von Step7 gibt es unter anderem*"STEP 7 - Erste Schritte mit STEP 7"* und
*"STEP 7 - Programmieren mit STEP 7"*.
das solltest du mal durcharbeiten.
auch die doku zur Programmiersprache deiner wahl.
*"STEP 7 - AWL für S7-300 und S7-400"
"STEP 7 - FUP für S7-300 und S7-400"
"STEP 7 - KOP für S7-300 und S7-400"*


----------



## ron (25 September 2008)

Hi,

sonst wenn du die Siemens beschreibungen nicht magst, findet sich bei google auch immer einiges, hier sind vorteilhafte Suchbegriffe "sps skript pdf".
Auf wunsch kann ich dir auch noch ne Praktikumsanleitung die ich mal geschrieben habe zusenden. Hier ist auch immer mal ganz interesant in vorhandene alte Projkete reinzuschauen um einfach die Programmideen zu verstehen. 
Gruß

Ron


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2008)

Hier steht das Problem.....


----------



## e4sy (25 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hier steht das Problem.....


das is doch schon drei tage her... die info hat er bestimmt schon intern überschrieben  *duckUndWeg*


----------



## vierlagig (25 September 2008)

waldy, fang an zu lesen oder lass es einfach ... die welt wartet nicht auf dich als programmierer!


----------



## zotos (25 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> waldy, fang an zu lesen oder lass es einfach ... die welt wartet nicht auf dich als programmierer!



Leider hat Waldy Deinen ganzen Lehrgang ignoriert bzw. schon wieder vergessen. Denkst Du wirklich das Du mit diesem Ratschlag mehr erfolgt hast?

Trotzdem Respektiere ich Deine Geduld. Auch wenn die Geduld von Larry noch faszinierender ist.


----------



## vierlagig (25 September 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Geduld von Larry noch faszinierender ist.



...darüber hab ich mit ihm vor kurzem auch geredet und ich bin mir sicher, dass es am alter liegt! ... er ist nicht alt aber er hat eben doch den ruhe bringenden vorsprung ...


----------



## Manfred Stangl (25 September 2008)

ja man wird ruhig!
ich lese oft themen wo ich reinschreiben will, aber auf die kommentare eines gewissen xxxxxxxxxx kann ich verzichten!, und drum will ich auch nicht argumentieren warum ich something do like i do.
soviel zum altersvorsprung.


----------



## waldy (25 September 2008)

> lass es einfach


 - OK, ich lasse es .

Thread geschlossen.


----------



## johnij (26 September 2008)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> aber auf die kommentare eines gewissen xxxxxxxxxx kann ich verzichten


 
Einfach wegschauen..........
Meine Threads sind nicht für solche Typen wie dich.....


----------



## Manfred Stangl (26 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Einfach wegschauen..........
> Meine Threads sind nicht für solche Typen wie dich.....


 
Ich will weder eine Grundsatzdiskussion noch einen Streit oder sonstwas losbrechen, aber das mit den xxxxx war vielleicht blöd gewählt dass du cich angesprochen fühltest.
Denke dir es ist auf aaaaaa ersetzt.
Ich meinte nicht dich, du bist nicht der Mittelpunkt der Erde! Basta!


----------



## johnij (26 September 2008)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> aber das mit den xxxxx war vielleicht blöd gewählt dass du cich angesprochen fühltest.


 
Ach ja, wen meinst du denn ? oder hast keine Eier in der Hose....
Die Faustregel lautet: 
1- Denken, sich überlegen...
2- loslegen.....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Die Faustregel lautet:
> 1- Denken, sich überlegen...
> 2- loslegen.....


 

Und das sagst Du ?????? *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Flinn (26 September 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> - OK, ich lasse es .
> 
> Thread geschlossen.


 
Waldy,
nicht lassen, sondern lesen !

Nicht aufgeben! Mit viel Mut, Fleiß, Energie und Zeit schaffst Du das schon.

Viel Erfolg!
Flinn


----------



## johnij (26 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und das sagst Du ?????? *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


 
Man ändert sich ROFLMAO dank euch ROFLMAO


----------



## johnij (26 September 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> Waldy,
> nicht lassen, sondern lesen !
> 
> Nicht aufgeben! Mit viel Mut, Fleiß, Energie und Zeit schaffst Du das schon.
> ...


 
Das bringt manchmal Nix
Der Waldy ist seit Jahren hier registriert.
Ich frag mich, was er während dieser Zeit getrieben hat


----------



## Jumper (26 September 2008)

Vielleicht liegt das Problem ja aber auch wo anderst ??
Einfach mal die Reihenfolge des Lehrnprozess ändern!!
Erst deutsch lernen und dann deutsche SPS-Bücher lesen 
und nicht erst deutsche SPS-Bücher, Scripte.... lesen und dann deutsch lernen!!:TOOL:

Nicht böse gemeint!! Aber da liegt glaub  das Hauptproblem!!
Vielleicht gibts ja auch was auf russisch oder kasachisch


----------



## xvitali (26 September 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint!! Aber da liegt glaub  das Hauptproblem!!
> Vielleicht gibts ja auch was auf Russisch oder Kasastanisch



Bitte Fehler korrigieren "kasachisch" SPS Programmieren hat weniger mit Deutsch zu tun. Worauf es ankommt ist Logisches denken, lernbereitschaft und Übung.
Komme aus Kasachstan kann schlecht Deutsch und Arbeite als SPS Programmierer. 
Ok im Programmen sind meine Kommentare mit Fehler überseht aber nicht das Programm das Funktioniert.


----------



## waldy (26 September 2008)

> Der Waldy ist seit Jahren hier registriert.
> Ich frag mich, was er während dieser Zeit getrieben hat


 - das ligt an die Leute, welche für Hilfe wollen  500 eur . für Erklärung für Win CC haben ( sonst ohne  Geld - keine Erklärung ) , oder schreiben überhaupt keine Antwort für die Frage oder Erklärung.

Dann bleibe ich Dumm stehen und Zeit geht weiter. Das ist ganz einfach Watson .

Für diese ganze nutzlose antworten hier - könntet man schon Richtige Antwort für diese Tema beschreiben .

Wie muss man Baustein einbauen und die Wege .


Anstatt dieskutieren hier zwei Tage und nichts nutzliches.

waldy


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2008)

Waldy......


seit mehreren Jahren bekommst du hier Antworten auf deine Fragen (z.B. Kransteuerung, Probleme mit Autos usw) und sogar nen Lehrgang vom VL... und jetzt Fragst du wie du einen Baustein anlegst ?????? eh.. SORRY..... was hast du die letzen 2 Jahre gemacht ? Jetzt bist du dran mit einer Antwort. Oder verstehe ich (wir) deine Frage völlig falsch ........


----------



## waldy (26 September 2008)

> sogar nen Lehrgang vom VL...


 - diese Lehrganf war sehr Hilfsreich für mich, und soger besser, als alle Bücher, welche habe ich gekauft. Nur irgendwie läuft es nicht weiter.



> und jetzt Fragst du wie du einen Baustein anlegst


 - weil ich kann das bis heute noch nicht , deswegen habe ich hier frage gestellt.



> seit mehreren Jahren bekommst du hier Antworten auf deine Fragen


 -wenn erlich gesagt, letzte Angebot 500 eur. für Win CC Erklärung für mich - das war bischen Ungewöhnlich für mcih, so viel Geld bin ich Momental noch nciht bereit bezahlen für 20 Stunden. Oder muss ich mich dafür sehr freuen?





Seit vier letzte  Jahre habe ich mich versucht in andere Bereich einlernen ( Kaffemaschinen einprogrammieren). Das war Gut geklappt. Nur die Firmen hat weniger Aufträgen bekommen - deswegen ich möchte wieder SPS S7 einlernen und Richtige Job für mcih finden, welche macht wirklich Spass für mich..

Vielleicht als Programmier klappt bei mir nicht , mindestens irgendwo in Betrieb kann ich was gutes finden. Und heute braucht man schon fast überall S7 und Win CC wiessen zu haben .

gruß waldy


----------



## Hermann (26 September 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> -
> 
> -wenn erlich gesagt, letzte Angebot 500 eur. für Win CC Erklärung für mich
> 
> ...




also win cc hat doch einstiegskurse mit "onboard" bei der hilfe, damit kann man schonmal ein grossteil lernen finde ich


----------



## vierlagig (26 September 2008)

warum soll ich alles drei mal machen? ich habe dir in einer der unzähligen PNs bereits den hinweis auf diesen thread hier gegeben: Temperaturüberwachung mit Anzeige auf TP177A

da ist schritt für schritt erklärt, wie man einen baustein anlegt - lesen mußte das natürlich alleine!


----------



## ron (26 September 2008)

So habe dir nun die Praktikumsanleitung geschickt, hoffe sie kann dir weiterhelfen, das der groschen fällt und alles klar wird.
Gruß

Ron


----------



## zotos (26 September 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> ...
> Seit vier letzte  Jahre habe ich mich versucht in andere Bereich einlernen ( Kaffemaschinen einprogrammieren). Das war Gut geklappt. Nur die Firmen hat weniger Aufträgen bekommen - deswegen ich möchte wieder SPS S7 einlernen und Richtige Job für mcih finden, welche macht wirklich Spass für mich..
> ...



Ich wäre auch gerne Herzchirurg oder Chef einer großen Bank. ;o(


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 September 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ... Chef einer großen Bank. ;o(



In Kürze wird *hier* etwas frei.


----------



## zotos (26 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> In Kürze wird *hier* etwas frei.



Die Bewerbung ist so gut wie raus ;o)


----------



## Ralle (26 September 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Bewerbung ist so gut wie raus ;o)



Du mußt nur lange genug auf dem Sessel aushalten, dann kannste Mist bauen. Hauptsache die Pension und die Jahresgehälter sind drin. Wird doch eh langweilig nach einiger Zeit, man fliegt dann z.Bsp. zu Sitzungen nach Brasilien in die feinen Puffs .


----------



## zotos (26 September 2008)

Ein Glück ist der UG nur auf die Deutsche Bank scharf: 


Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, Direktor der Deutschen Bank zu werden.
> ...



Also habe ich freie Fahrt zur "kfw".


----------

